# A DNR agent in Wisconsin needs your help



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got this information from another site, and felt is was worthy of passing on here.

The first link is the article, the second is the online petition.

Article

petition


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

What a bunch of BS!!!

Thanks Chris


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

How stupid and what a waste of time and money.I can't believe how lame some people can be (PETA).I hope eveyone visiting this site takes the time to sign the petition.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Everyone on this site, visitors and members must take the time to read this article, and then sign the petition. This is a true outrage.


----------

